# so lets talk about this update.......



## chefb

Ok so i up dated the the leaked version .... yeah i cheese caked it but i have not heard any thing about people worriing a bout, updating to the most current build?... i guess my question is WTF ....what should I do?
Yea..... the answer is just wait till it comes in zip form but should i be worried that Im don't have all the bells and wistles THat the ota has....so what does the OTA have thAT the leak does not?


----------



## ddemlong

chefb said:


> Ok so i up dated the the leaked version .... yeah i cheese caked it but i have not heard any thing about people worriing a bout, updating to the most current build?... i guess my question is WTF ....what should I do?
> Yea..... the answer is just wait till it comes in zip form but should i be worried that Im don't have all the bells and wistles THat the ota has....so what does the OTA have thAT the leak does not?


Nothing, I would just do a complete restore using DHackers v2.1 and install the 5.7.893. Its flashable in stock recovery.


----------



## chefb

Where could I find that zip.....


----------



## z28nck33

chefb said:


> Where could I find that zip.....


Im in the car but go back and look for the thread how to 5.7.893 and keep webtop

Edit: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/

Here ya go bud run released root then flash that in stock recovery


----------



## chefb

Wow thanks.....


----------



## z28nck33

chefb said:


> Wow thanks.....


Any questions?


----------



## TheNeighbor

z28nck33 said:


> Any questions?


Note: this method simply restores the system ONLY back to stock 886. Meaning if you accepted any of the leaks then you already have the updated kernel. Meaning as far as this update goes we are SOL due to the locked bootloader. However, you will be back on the upgrade path by simply installing the 893 system only through cwm.


----------



## MistaWolfe

The official OTA is 5.5.893. I installed it from stock system/kernel/radio and kept root. No data drops since.

It is floating around in some threads here. I have it as well...


----------



## chefb

Ok .....I'm a little confused......being that I took the first leak. What is the best thing I should do? Cause I'm still getting data drops.


----------



## MistaWolfe

chefb said:


> Ok .....I'm a little confused......being that I took the first leak. What is the best thing I should do? Cause I'm still getting data drops.


Can't do anything for now. Wait and see if someone figures something out.

Not to rub it in, but I haven't had a single data drop.


----------



## yearn

MistaWolfe said:


> Can't do anything for now. Wait and see if someone figures something out.
> 
> Not to rub it in, but I haven't had a single data drop.


Since I updated the only thing I've had is a couple times it hangs up between 3G and 4G and takes a really long time to come back. But no actual drops yet.


----------



## darkrom

Does me having 2.6.35.7 as a kernel mean anything?

System says 5.7.893 but is that just because I am on eclipse 1.1.2?

I am trying to figure out where im at after taking 1 cheesecake update a while ago (forget which) but I want to figure out where my phone is at and what system/kernel/radio I have now. I want to do some work to the new OTA but I can't be working on that without knowing where my phone is currently at.


----------



## Geezer Squid

darkrom said:


> Does me having 2.6.35.7 as a kernel mean anything?
> 
> System says 5.7.893 but is that just because I am on eclipse 1.1.2?
> 
> I am trying to figure out where im at after taking 1 cheesecake update a while ago (forget which) but I want to figure out where my phone is at and what system/kernel/radio I have now. I want to do some work to the new OTA but I can't be working on that without knowing where my phone is currently at.


Baseband Versions:

Stock (5.5.886) CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
5.5.893 CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u_05.15.01
5.6.893 CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u_05.15.02
5.7.893 CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u_05.15.02

Bionic Leaked OTA Updates:

*5.5.886* ... production ...
*5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.US* - System version
*2.3.4* - Android version
*CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00* - Baseband version
*WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1* - Webtop version
*2.6.35.7-g790a33c* - *[email protected] #1* - Kernel version
*5.5.1_84_DBN-55* - Build number

*5.7.893* ... obe leak ...
*5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.US* - System version
*2.3.4* - Android version
*CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02 *- Baseband version
*WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21* - Webtop version
*2.6.35.7-g68606e6* - *[email protected] #1 *- Kernel version
*5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-11 *- Build number

*5.8.894* ... possible OTA ...
*5.8.894.XT875.Verizon.US* - System version
*2.3.4* - Android version
*CDMA_N_03.1C.57RLTEDC_U_05.15.03* - Baseband version
*WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21* - Webtop version
*2.6.35.7-g68606e6* - *[email protected] #1 *- Kernel version
*5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-2 *- Build number


----------



## MistaWolfe

darkrom said:


> Does me having 2.6.35.7 as a kernel mean anything?
> 
> System says 5.7.893 but is that just because I am on eclipse 1.1.2?
> 
> I am trying to figure out where im at after taking 1 cheesecake update a while ago (forget which) but I want to figure out where my phone is at and what system/kernel/radio I have now. I want to do some work to the new OTA but I can't be working on that without knowing where my phone is currently at.


Your kernel/baseband will only change from an update (leaked or official) but your system can change depending on what ROM you're on.


----------



## wera750

Ok so I was going to cheesecake my replacement bionic, but I couldn't dl the apk on the xda forum. I got an error saying link has expired. Anyone got the apk? And what's the consensus on leaks? 5.5.893? Or go for 5.8.894? Etc?

Thanks guys.

Btw I am very familiar with how to cheesecake I'm just out of the loop a little.


----------



## chefb

So if there was a signed zip would there And I did that dhacker thing to almost stock( minus the kernal and radio) could I install the signed zip of the update in stock recovery?


----------



## MistaWolfe

wera750 said:


> Ok so I was going to cheesecake my replacement bionic, but I couldn't dl the apk on the xda forum. I got an error saying link has expired. Anyone got the apk? And what's the consensus on leaks? 5.5.893? Or go for 5.8.894? Etc?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Btw I am very familiar with how to cheesecake I'm just out of the loop a little.


Definitely go for 5.5.893, as it will keep you on the official upgrade path.

I have a copy of cheesecake. Message me your email.


----------



## wera750

Pm sent!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I started a thead "everything you need to flash and root" with everything you need. download flash tools if all you need it the cheesecake


----------



## snip3r3y3

Hey guys i just got my update last night, and my fone is not rooted no more. I'm trying to update my fone but doesn't let me rooted anymore... Do I have to use another program to root my phone? Last one i used was the Andy one click program.


----------



## TheNeighbor

snip3r3y3 said:


> Hey guys i just got my update last night, and my fone is not rooted no more. I'm trying to update my fone but doesn't let me rooted anymore... Do I have to use another program to root my phone? Last one i used was the Andy one click program.


DHs forever root should work for 893.

Go to the developer forum, it's the first topic. I'd send you the link but I'm on my phone


----------



## TheNeighbor

Question: I noticed my Baseband version in About Phone is CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02 (due to at one point accepting the 5.7.893 leak) compared to the official OTA Baseband version from Verizon of CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.01. Does this still leave me off of the _next _upgrade path or am I back on it? I am running the 5.5.893 sytem, kernel and webtop version all match with the official. The only thing that doesn't, again, is the Baseband version. Thanks.


----------



## snip3r3y3

TheNeighbor said:


> DHs forever root should work for 893.
> 
> Go to the developer forum, it's the first topic. I'd send you the link but I'm on my phone


Thanks for the help


----------



## wera750

keep trying to flash the 5.5.893 update via stock recovery, but i keep getting> assert failed: apply_patch_check(/pre installed/app/ com.motorola.zumocast

ideas??


----------



## z28nck33

wera750 said:


> keep trying to flash the 5.5.893 update via stock recovery, but i keep getting> assert failed: apply_patch_check(/pre installed/app/ com.motorola.zumocast
> 
> ideas??


Do u have zumocast installed?


----------



## wera750

man ive tried everything i could think of. it wasnt on the phone after dh's restore so i downloaded it from the market, still didnt work. renamed it a few times, moved it around to a few different places, restored twice, bricked twice. needless to say im frustrated. ill be back on my phone soon and my post wont be all lower case lol. im restoring a safestrap backup as we speak.


----------



## TheNeighbor

wera750 said:


> man ive tried everything i could think of. it wasnt on the phone after dh's restore so i downloaded it from the market, still didnt work. renamed it a few times, moved it around to a few different places, restored twice, bricked twice. needless to say im frustrated. ill be back on my phone soon and my post wont be all lower case lol. im restoring a safestrap backup as we speak.


You don't have it frozen with Titanium Backup do you?


----------



## chefb

guys


----------



## frostincredible

wera750 said:


> keep trying to flash the 5.5.893 update via stock recovery, but i keep getting> assert failed: apply_patch_check(/pre installed/app/ com.motorola.zumocast
> 
> ideas??


I GOT IT!!!! I was having that SAME error and I figured it out! You need to reflash your preinstall partition manually! I'm assuming because I've (and you too probably) used Safestrap (which does it's magic by manipulating the preinstall partition) that it can't install the update because of that!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Its not just safestrap that affects the preinstall partition. Any update you flash includes a preinstall patch.


----------



## wera750

frostincredible said:


> I GOT IT!!!! I was having that SAME error and I figured it out! You need to reflash your preinstall partition manually! I'm assuming because I've (and you too probably) used Safestrap (which does it's magic by manipulating the preinstall partition) that it can't install the update because of that!


Can you shoot me some details via pm?


----------



## moosc

Using root explorer copy zumocast to preinstalled/apps folder reboot that will solve it


wera750 said:


> keep trying to flash the 5.5.893 update via stock recovery, but i keep getting> assert failed: apply_patch_check(/pre installed/app/ com.motorola.zumocast
> 
> ideas??


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

moosc said:


> Using root explorer copy zumocast to system /preinstalled folder reboot that will solve it
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Just download it from the market?


----------



## moosc

Unzip this file and place in preinstall/apps using root explorer.http://db.tt/YtvD5kY9


wera750 said:


> Just download it from the market?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjflowerhorn

You have to make sure zumocast is in /system/app then install it from there. Then restart twice it didn't shop up in my app menu the first restart.

It at least worked for me.


----------



## wera750

moosc said:


> Unzip this file and place in preinstall/apps using root explorer.http://db.tt/YtvD5kY9
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That got it man! Thanks!


----------



## moosc

No no no prinstall/app is where it needs to go


sjflowerhorn said:


> You have to make sure zumocast is in /system/app then install it from there. Then restart twice it didn't shop up in my app menu the first restart.
> 
> It at least worked for me.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

Your welcome.


wera750 said:


> That got it man! Thanks!


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible

I just knew the problem was my preinstall partition...so I factory restored it manually and it worked, so, at least y'all found an easier way. lol.


----------



## chefb

Ok....the first cheesecake update and this ota what is the difference ......if I just flash a rom based off the most resent system? If I flashed only the rom base off the most recent leak what would I be missing if I would not have flashed the sighed zip in stock recovery .


----------



## andyliberty

Couple questions because I can't seem to find a straight answer in the other threads.

I am running the 7.893 update. It is currently impossible for me to get on the 5.5.893 OTA due to the locked bootloader, correct?

Are the 7.893 and 5.893 radio/kernel supposedly the same? Any known differences?


----------



## moosc

Lte radio seems to b a hair newer because of the. .02 but I'm same boat I have no clue and feel we that ran leaks are totally SOL on other updates


andyliberty said:


> Couple questions because I can't seem to find a straight answer in the other threads.
> 
> I am running the 7.893 update. It is currently impossible for me to get on the 5.5.893 OTA due to the locked bootloader, correct?
> 
> Are the 7.893 and 5.893 radio/kernel supposedly the same? Any known differences?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze

Guys... the 5.5.893 OTA update is the same update that we had leaked to us months ago. Compare the kernal and radio file numbers with someone who's just run it to your own. If you properly updated yourself to 5.7.893 before, then you should find you have the same kernal and your radio files are newer. You have no reason to want to downgrade yourself to 5.5.893 as its the same kernal and earlier radios.


----------



## andyliberty

2defmouze said:


> Guys... the 5.5.893 OTA update is the same update that we had leaked to us months ago. Compare the kernal and radio file numbers with someone who's just run it to your own. If you properly updated yourself to 5.7.893 before, then you should find you have the same kernal and your radio files are newer. You have no reason to want to downgrade yourself to 5.5.893 as its the same kernal and earlier radios.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 2defmouze

andyliberty said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.


You are quite welcome.

Between this forum and android central I must have said this or read it about 30 times... and still read about people who are on more updated files asking how to get the 5.5.893 OTA... it just makes me LoL. Some folks just blindly flash whatever and take OTA's and leaks and don't pay any attention to what they're doing to their systems... so many questions would be avoided if folks just paid attention to what they were talking about and doing to their phones... Sorry, the many times I've gone through this with people has me a little "rantsy" I guess


----------



## rduckwor

The rumor is that Moto and VZW will stage out OTA's starting with 5.5.893 and moving forward thru the leaked OTA's we all have seen. Supposedly, 5.8.894 is to be the last OTA before ICS gets pushed.

I cannot remember where I read this as I read too many Android forums.

RMD


----------



## ddemlong

2defmouze said:


> You are quite welcome.
> 
> Between this forum and android central I must have said this or read it about 30 times... and still read about people who are on more updated files asking how to get the 5.5.893 OTA... it just makes me LoL. Some folks just blindly flash whatever and take OTA's and leaks and don't pay any attention to what they're doing to their systems... so many questions would be avoided if folks just paid attention to what they were talking about and doing to their phones... Sorry, the many times I've gone through this with people has me a little "rantsy" I guess


U and me both.

For those of us who installed the latest 5.7.893 will just have to wait for the official 5.8.894.... and those who installed that are unfortunately stuck on the newest update until ICS.

P.S. the reason the 5.8 leaks wont install is because its a leak that was designed to look for/verify and flash over the .886 system/radio/kernel


----------



## chefb

ddemlong said:


> U and me both.
> 
> For those of us who installed the latest 5.7.893 will just have to wait for the official 5.8.894.... and those who installed that are unfortunately stuck on the newest update until ICS.
> 
> P.S. the reason the 5.8 leaks wont install is because its a leak that was designed to look for/verify and flash over the .886 system/radio/kernel


/

So we could update to 5.7893....all I'm looking to know is how to be UTD. if I flashed a rom based on their most resent update would that be the same as flashing 5.8.894? If you did the first cheesecake months ago?


----------



## z28nck33

chefb said:


> /
> 
> So we could update to 5.7893....all I'm looking to know is how to be UTD. if I flashed a rom based on their most resent update would that be the same as flashing 5.8.894? If you did the first cheesecake months ago?


If you installed leaked 5.7.893 your stuck for now. What r u On now?


----------



## chefb

The first cheesecake update.....


----------



## tdubs99

Edit2: I used this post:
Unzip this file and place in preinstall/apps using root explorer.http://db.tt/YtvD5kY9
wera750, on 11 December 2011 - 07:05 AM, said:

Just download it from the market?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

*Edited by moosc, 11 December 2011 - 08:06 AM.*

and it worked. Thanks much.


wera750 said:


> keep trying to flash the 5.5.893 update via stock recovery, but i keep getting> assert failed: apply_patch_check(/pre installed/app/ com.motorola.zumocast
> 
> ideas??


----------



## chefb

I'm confused what this does?


----------



## dubsx

2defmouze said:


> You are quite welcome.
> 
> Between this forum and android central I must have said this or read it about 30 times... and still read about people who are on more updated files asking how to get the 5.5.893 OTA... it just makes me LoL. Some folks just blindly flash whatever and take OTA's and leaks and don't pay any attention to what they're doing to their systems... so many questions would be avoided if folks just paid attention to what they were talking about and doing to their phones... Sorry, the many times I've gone through this with people has me a little "rantsy" I guess


+1, I flashed 5.5.893 when it was leaked how many months ago and never had any issues since (data drops)...ever since I've been reading everybody blind flashing whatever the latest is just to say they have it...

here's what it comes down to: every phone responds uniquely to these updates as every phone setup/locale is unique to the user...READ, READ, AND READ MORE before just flashing every new file that pops up...that way you make an EDUCATED decision on what the best route is for YOU and YOUR device...because unless the bootloader is unlocked you can very easily be stuck in a crappy situation all because you blind-flashed...a newer build isn't always a better build

"...write that down..."
- Van 'The Man' Wilder


----------



## RoboJoe

I'm on 5.8.894. I'm perfectly fine staying on it, because I don't have any problems with my phone.

My question is: Is there any reason I should try and get back on the path, assuming that's even possible for me? I am not sure how the numbering system works, but it seems like I'm ahead of the path, right now.

Any advice is welcome.

Swyped from my Droid Bionic, unless I was in landscape, in which case I Swiftkeyed the hell out of it.


----------



## slim6596

From everything I've read, the rumor mill is saying that .894 is the last update slated to be released before ICS is released. Also, the final update will not be checking version numbers, so anyone on the leaks should be able to update. Again, I am just reporting the rumors I've been reading from across the web on other forums.


----------



## sethjk

So I'm trying to install the update. I've rolled back to stock and the update kept failing. I am now manually applying it and this is the error I get:

Verifying current system...
Assert failed: apply_patch_check("/preinstall/app/com.motorola.zumocast"."27.....(lotsof numbers)
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
status 7
installation aborted

Following the instructions here, I went to paste the necessary file into preinstall/apps however, that folder does not exist. Can I just create it? com/zumocast does appear in the system apps now- should I remove that? I can chat over IM if somebody can walk me through.


----------



## tdubs99

sethjk said:


> So I'm trying to install the update. I've rolled back to stock and the update kept failing. I am now manually applying it and this is the error I get:
> 
> Verifying current system...
> Assert failed: apply_patch_check("/preinstall/app/com.motorola.zumocast"."27.....(lotsof numbers)
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> status 7
> installation aborted
> 
> Following the instructions here, I went to paste the necessary file into preinstall/apps however, that folder does not exist. Can I just create it? com/zumocast does appear in the system apps now- should I remove that? I can chat over IM if somebody can walk me through.


the link on page 4 i believe the the com.motorola.zumocast that you need. will need to use a file explorer that is capable of root (rootexplorer, esfileexplorer, etc.) then browse to /preinstall/app/ and paste it there. You could also just push it using adb if you are familiar with that....


----------



## sethjk

tdubs99 said:


> the link on page 4 i believe the the com.motorola.zumocast that you need. will need to use a file explorer that is capable of root (rootexplorer, esfileexplorer, etc.) then browse to /preinstall/app/ and paste it there. You could also just push it using adb if you are familiar with that....


Thanks, but that's what I did- pasted using root explorer. The problem was I don't have the preinstall/app folder- I tried creating it but it didn't help the situation. Should I remove zumocast from the system apps folder also?


----------



## tdubs99

sethjk said:


> Thanks, but that's what I did- pasted using root explorer. The problem was I don't have the preinstall/app folder- I tried creating it but it didn't help the situation. Should I remove zumocast from the system apps folder also?


do you have the /preinstall/ folder? from my understanding youre phone shouldnt boot without it.....

Edit: do you have terminal? open that and type: cd /preinstall


----------



## sethjk

tdubs99 said:


> do you have the /preinstall/ folder? from my understanding youre phone shouldnt boot without it.....
> 
> Edit: do you have terminal? open that and type: cd /preinstall


Yes, but no app folder inside. I created an app folder so now it's there and I copied com.motorola.zumocast inside of it. It's not an apk file


----------



## tdubs99

sethjk said:


> Yes, but no app folder inside. I created an app folder so now it's there and I copied com.motorola.zumocast inside of it. It's not an apk file


that should solve the error you had listed... it still sends that error though?


----------



## dB Zac

that zumcast got me back on the newest leak again


----------



## jpnestel

dB Zac said:


> that zumcast got me back on the newest leak again


Hey I'm stuck on the same error w the zumocast thing. Would u mind explaining exactly how u got it solved for me please? Like what apps u used and stuff.


----------



## tdubs99

jpnestel said:


> Hey I'm stuck on the same error w the zumocast thing. Would u mind explaining exactly how u got it solved for me please? Like what apps u used and stuff.


Heres a step by step of what I did to get the OTA to work. It should be noted here that if you already installed any update (cheesecake) that the OTA will not work regardless of what you do. Also, there have been reports of people not maintaining root through the OTA update so take it at your own risk.
1. use DH's R3l3As3Droot and 43V3r Root: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/ Option 1.
2. If you messed with the webtop at all, I suggest flashing the full webtop restore via rsd located here just to be safe: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281722
3. Try the OTA, if it fails look at /cache/recovery/last_log for why it fails.
4. If you get the common zumocast error, download the file linked earlier in this thread :http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11535-so-lets-talk-about-this-update/page__st__30 unzip this and place the com.motorola.zumocast into /preinstall/app/. (I should note here that this needs to be done with a root file explorer) Reboot. Try the OTA again.
5. If the OTA failed with anything about BOOT in the error, you more than likely took one of the leaked updates, and your kernel doesnt match the version it needs to be to work.
6. If you get something else, post it and hopefully people smarter than me will help you


----------



## disabled account

tdubs99 said:


> Heres a step by step of what I did to get the OTA to work. It should be noted here that if you already installed any update (cheesecake) that the OTA will not work regardless of what you do. Also, there have been reports of people not maintaining root through the OTA update so take it at your own risk.
> 1. use DH's R3l3As3Droot and 43V3r Root: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/ Option 1.
> 2. If you messed with the webtop at all, I suggest flashing the full webtop restore via rsd located here just to be safe: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281722
> 3. Try the OTA, if it fails look at /cache/recovery/last_log for why it fails.
> 4. If you get the common zumocast error, download the file linked earlier in this thread :http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11535-so-lets-talk-about-this-update/page__st__30 unzip this and place the com.motorola.zumocast into /preinstall/app/. (I should note here that this needs to be done with a root file explorer) Reboot. Try the OTA again.
> 5. If the OTA failed with anything about BOOT in the error, you more than likely took one of the leaked updates, and your kernel doesnt match the version it needs to be to work.
> 6. If you get something else, post it and hopefully people smarter than me will help you


+1 . Awesome post.

Should be getting my replacement bionic sent today. When I boot it up stock what system # should I look for to know if its pre or post ota

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tdubs99

bjgregu said:


> +1 . Awesome post.
> 
> Should be getting my replacement bionic sent today. When I boot it up stock what system # should I look for to know if its pre or post ota
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I believe system will be 5.5.893 if it is post OTA stock. If it dosent come with the OTA, dont forget to forever root before taking the OTA....


----------



## disabled account

tdubs99 said:


> I believe system will be 5.5.893 if it is post OTA stock. If it dosent come with the OTA, dont forget to forever root before taking the OTA....


Yea my plan now is hope the new ones pre ota. Forever root and then update. If i lose root ill just send that one back and keep my old one lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dB Zac

jpnestel said:


> Hey I'm stuck on the same error w the zumocast thing. Would u mind explaining exactly how u got it solved for me please? Like what apps u used and stuff.


what I ended up doing was placing the com.motorola.zumocast in the preinstalled/app folder then I changed the permissions to match the other items. After that I added the .apk to the end of it and installed it. Once that was done, I took the ".apk" off the end of it, shut off and booted into stock recovery. The 5.7.893 leak reinstalled fine


----------



## jpnestel

Yep that was it I guess. Thanks guys! And for the record I had used a cheese cake update inn the past and it still worked for the 5.5.893. Maybe I lucked out but it worked. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## dB Zac

jpnestel said:


> Yep that was it I guess. Thanks guys! And for the record I had used a cheese cake update inn the past and it still worked for the 5.5.893. Maybe I lucked out but it worked. Thanks again everyone!


witch cheese cake update. I believe as long as you did't run the newest one (5.7.893) it will work


----------



## TurboGuard

So will there ever be a way for those of us that upgraded to the leaked 5.7.893 to get the official 5.8.894, and eventually the official ICS update?


----------



## jpnestel

dB Zac said:


> witch cheese cake update. I believe as long as you did't run the newest one (5.7.893) it will work


I'm pretty sure that was the one i used. Maybe not. Just glad I got it to work.


----------



## jpnestel

dB Zac said:


> witch cheese cake update. I believe as long as you did't run the newest one (5.7.893) it will work


I think that was the one I used. Again, not sure if I just lucked out but I just followed the step by step and did the step w zumocast and it worked!


----------



## tdubs99

jpnestel said:


> I think that was the one I used. Again, not sure if I just lucked out but I just followed the step by step and did the step w zumocast and it worked!


mind sharing what your baseband is now?


----------



## jpnestel

tdubs99 said:


> mind sharing what your baseband is now?


Sure, my baseband now is CDMA_N_03.1C.57RItedc_u_05.15.01, Kernel 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected]#1


----------



## turtleman2008

i tried this and got the zumocast error....once i put it in the preinstall/app folder it went off without a hitch! now i'll be using safe strap to not touch this rom and stay on the upgrade path...also note that i did cheesecake but it was the 5.893(same as OTA) so me updating was probably redundant but now i have a fresh up to date system that won't be touched. thank you safestrap

EDIT: i also maintained root


----------



## tdubs99

turtleman2008 said:


> Sure, my baseband now is CDMA_N_03.1C.57RItedc_u_05.15.01, Kernel 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected]#1


would be interested in seeing a log from the install if either one of you havent flashed something else yet.... would be located at /cache/recovery/last_log......


----------



## turtleman2008

tdubs99 said:


> would be interested in seeing a log from the install if either one of you havent flashed something else yet.... would be located at /cache/recovery/last_log......


sure i can hook you up...as long as it's still in my non-safe(stock 5.893) rom

it might take a bit...(i'm restoring my liberty to my safe system) then i'll have to switch back and grab the log


----------



## tdubs99

turtleman2008 said:


> sure i can hook you up...as long as it's still in my non-safe(stock 5.893) rom
> 
> it might take a bit...(i'm restoring my liberty to my safe system) then i'll have to switch back and grab the log


no problems, just toss it my way when/if you get it. Basically I wanna see if it checked the kernel and decided it was the same so it skipped that part, or if being the same just didnt break it....


----------



## turtleman2008

tdubs99 said:


> no problems, just toss it my way when/if you get it. Basically I wanna see if it checked the kernel and decided it was the same so it skipped that part, or if being the same just didnt break it....


So I went to get the log but when I switched to safe mode it over wrote the log file


----------



## atreyu381

jpnestel said:


> Sure, my baseband now is CDMA_N_03.1C.57RItedc_u_05.15.01, Kernel 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected]#1


So if we have this baseband and kernal? We are in line and on upgrade path?


----------



## cstrife999

TurboGuard said:


> So will there ever be a way for those of us that upgraded to the leaked 5.7.893 to get the official 5.8.894, and eventually the official ICS update?


I'd like this answered as well...


----------



## JKoeringMN

Me three. Or am I just shit out of luck?


----------



## jpnestel

atreyu381 said:


> So if we have this baseband and kernal? We are in line and on upgrade path?


I guess. I'm no expert but all I know is I did do the cheesecake thing a while back. My upgrade failed at first then I did the step in the walk thru with the zumocast and after I tried again it said it was successful.


----------



## leemsami

can I post the link for zumocast


----------



## leemsami

jpnestel said:


> I guess. I'm no expert but all I know is I did do the cheesecake thing a while back. My upgrade failed at first then I did the step in the walk thru with the zumocast and after I tried again it said it was successful.


can you post the link for zumocast


----------



## tdubs99

leemsami said:


> can you post the link for zumocast


Its on page 4 of this topic.......

Edit: Also if someone else that cheesecaked does get the OTA to install, I would be very interested in seeing /cache/recovery/last_log before you flash anything after the OTA....


----------



## z28nck33

cstrife999 said:


> I'd like this answered as well...


There was not a kernel/radio change from 7.893 to 8.894. So as long as you have a stock nandroid backup of 7.893 you should b good


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Link to Zumocast is down, can someone put it back up? I'm going nuts trying to get the OTA installed. Seems like installing zumocast from the market and moving to preinstall/app will not work, is that correct?


----------



## tdubs99

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Link to Zumocast is down, can someone put it back up? I'm going nuts trying to get the OTA installed. Seems like installing zumocast from the market and moving to preinstall/app will not work, is that correct?


try installing it from the market, moving it to /preinstall/app and renaming it com.motorolla.zumocast (no apk) might have to mess with the permissions too so it matches the rest of the stuff in /preinstall/app....
I will try to get a link up also...

Edit: this should work:
http://www.multiupload.com/JTCYJ0GTG2


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

tdubs99 said:


> try installing it from the market, moving it to /preinstall/app and renaming it com.motorolla.zumocast (no apk) might have to mess with the permissions too so it matches the rest of the stuff in /preinstall/app....
> I will try to get a link up also...
> 
> Edit: this should work:
> http://www.multiupload.com/JTCYJ0GTG2


Thanks I appreciate that. I was getting so frustrated that I just RSD'd back to stock, re-rooted/4ever root, and now I'm trying the OTA yet again. Fingers crossed...

**EDIT**

All set. That worked. OTA installed, still rooted. Thanks for everyone's feedback in this thread, very helpful.


----------



## chefb

What is this zumocast?


----------



## tdubs99

chefb said:


> What is this zumocast?


zumocast is a motorola application. Its available via market. The file that is linked above is what was located in /preinstall/app stock, and it happens to be something that the OTA update verifies before it will apply.... I am able to take it rename it .apk (com.motorola.zumocast.apk) and install it, so i think if you installed zumocast from the market and renamed it to drop the .apk (com.motorola.zumocast) then threw it in the correct folder (/preinstall/app) and change the permissions to rw- rw- rw- that it would work also...


----------



## TurboGuard

z28nck33 said:


> There was not a kernel/radio change from 7.893 to 8.894. So as long as you have a stock nandroid backup of 7.893 you should b good


I'm running stock 5.7.893 and I sure as shit can't upgrade to 5.8.894...


----------



## dragoontwo

z28nck33 said:


> There was not a kernel/radio change from 7.893 to 8.894. So as long as you have a stock nandroid backup of 7.893 you should b good


I believe the radio from 8.894 is different.  I think the lte peortion is LTEDC_U_05.15.03 for 8.894


----------



## disabled account

So got my new Bionic shipped today. Came pre-ota update so I Forever rooted/ota update and haven't lost root. Reflashing Kinetix and one happy camper right now


----------



## danieln

So I finally got this to work. Now my question is if I just restore my nandroid of kin3xt or will this revert me back being backed up pre ota.


----------



## turtleman2008

danieln said:


> So I finally got this to work. Now my question is if I just restore my nandroid of kin3xt or will this revert me back being backed up pre ota.


Your kernel and baseband will still be updated. But the system well be whatever it was. With your rom


----------

